# Convertir d'un format mp4 au format DIVX



## fandipod (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir si il existe un logiciel permettant de convertir un format mp4 au format DIVX?

Merci de vos réponses très prochaines je l'espère!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2008)

Il y a plein de logiciels qui convertissent au format DIV-X. Quick Time le fait en ajoutant le codec DIV-X.

Sur le site de DIV-X, il y a aussi un convertisseur.

Bref, tu as le choix.


----------

